# Crabby or Yabby ?? new gulp



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

well i love my yabby pump and someone showed me this plastic which does look a bit like a yabby and does seem to produce the good in sydney.

1 where exactly in sydney is this ?
2 anyone used the crabby?


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

I can answer the first question - it's Darling harbour. He's fishing the ferry wharves.

There certainly are some big Bream around there.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't tell Darwin. :shock:

trev


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Don't tell Darwin. :shock:
> 
> trev


Yeah, he might find the traffic there a bit unfriendly 

There's also some stonking bream at the Birkenhead point marina.
You can't fish in the marina, but you might be able to tempt some from around the edges.
If you want to see them, go out the back of Birkenhead shopping centre (where the marina is) and feed them some bread.

Jeff


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Interesting. I thought fishing was banned in there due to dioxin pollution.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

OK, ejumacate me. Isn't a yabby a ghost shrimp?
Why not try a Gulp ghost shrimp?









Berkley


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> OK, ejumacate me. Isn't a yabby a ghost shrimp?
> Why not try a Gulp ghost shrimp?
> 
> 
> ...


Uh huh huh huh you were paying attention uh huh huh

Yep ghost shrimp is essentially the same as a saltwater yabby


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yes mate, they call them ghost shrimp.
i had a packet of atomic prongs which were a similar thing.

for the cost of living guys, heres a gauranteed way to get cheap protein.
go to a snadbank at low tide, pump yabbies, use a 5 cent 2 long shank hook, unweighted and fish the pumping as the tide floods, you will certainly catch a good feed for you investment.

ado and gee, i thought you were advised not to eat those fish , but is fishing banned as well???


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

BigGee said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I thought fishing was banned in there due to dioxin pollution.
> ...


As far as I can tell, recreational fishing is not banned anywhere in Sydney (and never has been) due to Dioxin pollution.
There has been advice issued to not eat fish caught in certain parts of the harbour.

As for fishing in Darling harbour, I did find this

"15 Fishing in Darling Harbour area
A person must not, except as authorised by the Authority, take or
attempt to take, or harm, any fish in the Darling Harbour area (other than
in Cockle Bay)."

From here http://www.legislation.nsw.gov.au/sessionalview/sessional/sr/2011-466.pdf

Though that doesn't matter much because you can't yak in there...

18 Activities within Cockle Bay
A person must not do any of the following, except as authorised by the Authority:
(a) swim or paddle in the waters of Cockle Bay,
(b) sail a sailboard, windsurfer or other like craft in the waters of Cockle Bay,
(c) deposit or throw any article or substance into the waters of Cockle Bay,
(d) ride a personal watercraft in the waters of Cockle Bay,
(e) row or paddle any row boat, canoe, kayak or similar craft in the waters of Cockle Bay
(f) participate in any activity in the waters of Cockle Bay involving the use of a vessel to tow a person (such as water skiing or paragliding).
Maximum penalty: 20 penalty units.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I used to live at Darling Harbour. I tried to fish there once and was told in no uncertain terms that it was illegal to do so. Therefore fishing was probited there at least at that time (2000ish).

I may have the reason wrong (dioxin) but it was certainly due to chronic pollution of sediments.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Ado said:


> I used to live at Darling Harbour. I tried to fish there once and was told in no uncertain terms that it was illegal to do so. Therefore fishing was probited there at least at that time (2000ish).
> 
> I may have the reason wrong (dioxin) but it was certainly due to chronic pollution of sediments.


Who told you though?

Was it someone of absolute authority i.e. a fisheries officer who should know the rules (but we all know they can be wrong at times too) or was it just some cranky security guard who hates his life and decided to make yours miserable?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Was it someone of absolute authority i.e. a fisheries officer who should know the rules (but we all know they can be wrong at times too) or was it just some cranky security guard who hates his life and decided to make yours miserable?


Yea, the latter. Wasn't cranky though, was quite polite about it. I then got it confirmed by other fishos. Doesn't make it true though.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

This is how urban myths are formed.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

Is there signs erected stateing NO FISHING authorised by NSW fisheries or local council ?
If not mention that to the person telling you that you can't. 
If they have a problem tell them to call the police. Simple.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

kraley said:


> Fihing is indeed prohibited in certain places up the river in sydney due to sediments (homebush!)
> 
> Darling harbour is indeed off limits - i thought it was because of traffic issues, tho.


I stand corrected, fishing is prohibited in Homebush bay, but not in Darling harbour (not by fisheries anyway).

These are the Sydney harbour Port Jackson closures.
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries...ntral-coast-index/sydney-harbour-port-jackson

I guess it is more practical to ban fishing in Homebush than to enforce a catch and release only fishery.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Jeffen said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Fihing is indeed prohibited in certain places up the river in sydney due to sediments (homebush!)
> ...


I'm not sure fisheries would be your best resource for checking for info like this, I know in Brisbane that the Port Authority will police no go areas such as being to close to working docks and wharves etc. Fisheries won't get involved in checking for that type of thing, they only want to know what fish you have caught and how you were catching them. Is there a particular governing body for the harbour that would set these types of rules for particular areas?

Kev


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting stuff guys - that map is good!

@Kev, yes, I appreciate that there's numerous bureaucratic organisations involved here  
We have a number of Naval zones in the harbour, then there's all the working docks, the Dioxin, and the ferries to contend with...

I think I'll start paddling elsewhere - it's not like I'm catching a lot of fish anyway


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Jeffen said:


> I think I'll start paddling elsewhere - it's not like I'm catching a lot of fish anyway


I tried elsewhere and found that I didn't catch fish there either.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

avayak said:


> I tried elsewhere and found that I didn't catch fish there either.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Thankfully, when I fished elsewhere, I caught some nice fish


----------

